# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Making Bacteriostatic water

## LewdTenant

Info confirmed by Animal

No need to boil water, but use distilled water(I got 1 galllon Poland Springs brand I found in store) or water that has gone through reverse osmosis, then filter into sterile bottle through filter. 

Use a 0.22 syringe filter which will do 100ml of water. 

Be sure to add 1ml of sterile BA for every 99ml of water. 

If you do not know what this is for, don't worry about it. 

Lewd 



Items needed: 

.22 sterile filter 
1ml sterile BA(ask if there is a minimum) 
100ml sterile vial 
20ml syringe (the bigger the syringe the more pressure it takes)
two 18g pins one for drawing water and one for injecting in sterile vial. 
small pin 27g for letting air pressure out of vial you injecting BA into

the pin used for injecting into the sterile vial and relieveing air pressure should stay there with the filter until the process is complete. use the other pin to draw the water with. You will be switching the syringe from the filter to the drawing 5 times or so to get 100ml. 


Lewd

----------


## New GearGuy

cant you just buy the water?

----------


## Jdawg50

Yea, its about 3$ per 20ml

----------


## New GearGuy

Thought I saw it before............

----------


## LewdTenant

yes, but it is not OTC.

Lewd

----------


## hitmeoff

hmmm....very good info, dont know why they helll i didnt think of that shit before!

----------


## tdawg

order it from ar-r

----------


## Consistency

> cant you just buy the water?


you can buy distilled water otc

----------


## joevette

This is a much simpler method that what I've seen before. Most recipes call for repeated boiling and cooling of the water.

----------


## ajew

whats the point in doing this?

----------


## joevette

So you don't have to pay $5 for 30ml. It's used for HGH and HCG , as well as suspensions.

----------


## figgy

> So you don't have to pay $5 for 30ml. It's used for HGH and HCG, as well as suspensions.


time is money...id just buy it LOL

----------


## STYLE74

It's so cheap to buy, why make it? I guess to each his own.

----------

